# Your First Truck



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Heres mine 98 Gmc Sierra 3500hd Crew Cab Diesel

This thing was The best.
and its pulling my dads rare firebird i forget the year have to ask him 
and that trailer was the best too.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats a 99 30th anniversary edition Trans Am. 1600 were made.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am trying to find pics of mine. I still miss it, should have never sold it 1995 F350 Crewcab dually 4x4.
5speed, powerstroke. Custom bed and interior by western hauler :} It was one cool truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice looking setup there.

Not to be a ***** though, but that's just a normal 3500. The 3500hd's were much different then the 3500 duallys.

I'm still driving my first truck.
When I got it in 06 at the old owners house:

















Now minus the salter:


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry you are right Thats what im climbing the dirt pile with its just a 2500hd


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice. I like that trans am


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;887174 said:


> Sorry you are right Thats what im climbing the dirt pile with its just a 2500hd


I was talking about the white dually in your original post that it's just a normal 3500.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Mark13;887200 said:


> I was talking about the white dually in your original post that it's just a normal 3500.


Ya thats what im talking about my other truck is a hd


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Don't have a pic of it with plow, but a simple very cheap 76 Dodge M880 with an ancient 7.5' Meyer - the one with round headlights and an E-47 pump with two toggles to run it...

A Dodge M880 is a military truck, 3/4 ton 4x4, Manual steering plain jane fully stripped down, 318 2 barrel with 727 auto, NP203 full time t-case, Dana 60 rear and 44HD front with 4.10's, only mine had a 360 4 barrel transplanted into it. Mine was mostly olive drab green with a couple body parts that were still camo, robbed from another M880 parts truck.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

Still on my first truck.

Havent hung a plow off it yet, I havent broken into the plowing business yet, just landscaping and carpentry right now.

I think Im going to buy another truck when I get into plowing

2002 2500HD 8.1L


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I'll try to get a picture of mine up here some time.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

This was my first truck, i am currently on my 4th, when they get rust bubbles i trade in.....It was a 94 350 5 speed, great first truck! Untill i bought the 6.5...... I used to use gallons of armor all on that truck, sold it to a friend who beat the piss out of it, ad 89k when i bought it and 121 when i sold it 3 years ago. Bought it when i was 15 for 4800...


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Trucks


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

first truck 94 6.5Lna








Sold it for what i paid for it 1.5years later with an extra 30,000km's
guy i sold it to mounted a shiny new civic on the front of it and its days were numbered
2nd truck
2002 5.3L
























Handeled a load alright for a half ton
traded that on my current truck


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

On to the current truck, still no plow but maby some day
First day home








Cabin








Hauls stumps








and also likes to haul a load, good thing i dodn't see DOT as at $12.96 a ton it cost a little over $20 to leave the pit


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

heres what i started with. 1993 ford f-250 5.8l 351 E4OD 8ft western conv. mount. what a great truck. had around 117,000 when i bought it and i drove it to 160,000 miles before i torn her down for a ground up restoration.:redbounce


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Here was my first truck, 96 F150 with six inch lift at 35's and it was a stick. I had a hell of time with that truck but gas started getting spending being I was a senior in high school when I had it. Still miss that truck and wish I wouldn't have at to sell it. Now I have a 99 F150 which is the truck that's my avatar pic. No plows on either one but I'm hoping once I graduate college in the spring I can get a 3/4 ton and start plowing!!


----------



## chevyford (Dec 4, 2009)

"Nice looking setup there. 

Not to be a ***** though, but that's just a normal 3500. The 3500hd's were much different then the 3500 duallys."

no they did make them they made 1500 1500hd 2500 2500hd 3500 3500hd
all had a diesel as a engine option at one point in time


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's one the first day i brought it home, first snow and couple weeks ago I've put like 30k on it since i got it rebuild heads, springs up front, strobes and next spring i'll have a new bed reafy for it


----------



## chevyford (Dec 4, 2009)

never had one but i want mine to be a 1996 chevy 2500 ext cob long bed 4x4 6.5 turbo diesel :yow!: with a western mvp plus :redbounce:salute:


----------



## chevyford (Dec 4, 2009)

JDWalkbehind;888896 said:


> Here's one the first day i brought it home, first snow and couple weeks ago I've put like 30k on it since i got it rebuild heads, springs up front, strobes and next spring i'll have a new bed reafy for it


does it have the 351 or 460 or the 7.3?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am feeling old. I had to scan my pic into my computer. I don't think they even had digital cameras back then. I was 14 and the truck was an 88 chevy truck.










Here it is about 14 years later. This was my plow truck last year.


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

nice truck moss man. Ive got my 88 just about ready to go shes my daily driver and i love it


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont have any pictures, but my first was a 1980 ford f150 with the inline 6. That thing went forever!!! Had 285,000 miles on it with original trans and motor! It got a meyer 7.5 blade in 1982, so it plowed most of its life. My dad bought it brand new in 1980. It was still going strong, but one night I was out plowing in it and I lifted the plow up and the plow lights dissaperared below the hood. Hmmm....got out to look and the frame of the truck snapped off!! So, she was retired I think in 1994 (i think).


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

chevyford;888930 said:


> does it have the 351 or 460 or the 7.3?


It has the 460 and i love it, the only way it could be better is if it was diesel, but owell maybe next truck


----------



## ROsborne (Oct 14, 2009)

Dont have any pics but my first truck was a 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton straight axle conversion, 3 in body lift, 6in suspension lift, 38in boggers, reg cab long box with a built 468 stroker and a muncie 4spd with a 14 bolt rear and a D44 up front, 411gears, detroit locker in the rear and an ARB air locker up front. Wasnt the prettiest truck. I bought the truck for $5000 before the straight axle conversion which i did myself. the engine and tranny was already done.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

Bought my '88 with 57,xxx miles on it in 1991.









After putting 186,xxx NY miles on it as a daily driver I installed the plow in '06 and other than being a bit rusty it's still the most reliable vehicle I've even had.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice truck. I really like the chevy stepside trucks.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

79 K-10


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

I must be ancient compared to some here. When I bought my first truck cameras had not been invented yet. :laughing::laughing: Just kidding but I don't have any photos of it. It was a 1975 Jeep J10 pick-up. Last I knew it was still running as a woods buggy at a hunting camp. Ever since I have had 1 GM (Western cable plow), 2 Fords ( No plows) and the latest and greatest, 04 Duramax 2500 HD, Western Ultra 7.5 Poly


----------

